# Mein Gartenteich.



## libsy (2. Apr. 2012)

Hallo, bin neu hier und wollte kurz meinen Teich euch zeigen.

Es begann alles 2010 im Sommer, mit einem kleinen Fertigteich.
 
Da ich aber ein paar Fische und Pflanzen haben wollte, die auch im Teich überwintern sollen. 
Musste ein neuer her.
Sommer 2011 gebuddelt und gebaut. 
   
Ist aber noch tiefer geworden, auf einen Meter tief.
 
Jetziger Stand, die Randgestaltung ist noch nicht fertig.

 
Das ist noch ein Winterbild, unter dem Turm habe ich ein Belüftungsgerät, durch das blubbern und Frost ist dieses Gebilde entstanden.

 

Da ich aber erst Ende August 2011 fertig war, ist mit pflanzen nicht viel geworden. 2 __ Teichrosen und die Goldis haben den Winter gut überstanden.
Das __ Pfeilkraut wird glaube nichts mehr, man sieht noch nichts grünes.
Sicherlich habe ich noch einige Fragen, habe auch am Wochenende hier schon viel gelesen.


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo Unbekannter 
Das ist doch schon recht Nett Goldis sind robust und werden auch in deinem Teich gut leben und sich auch vermehren . Ist das der einziege Filter da rechts oben ? Aber ein guter anfang viel Spass 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## libsy (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Ja, sollte man noch mehrere Filter installieren?


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

:willkommen im forum 

er meint wahrscheinlich nicht mehrere, sondern einen größeren 
wie sind denn die maße des teiches? auf wieviel liter kommst du? (habs grad in deinem profil gesehen...3000 l ist richtig?)
was ich mich frage, wo ist denn deine kapillarsperre?  endet die folie einfach so in der wiese?


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*



katja schrieb:


> was ich mich frage, wo ist denn deine kapillarsperre?  endet die folie einfach so in der wiese?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt und sehe darin den Grund, das er/sie den Wasserstand so niedrig hat.

Würde die Folie 'anstehen', dann könnte man das Wasser problemlos bis an die Unterkante der Steine machen.


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*



> könnte man das Wasser problemlos bis an die Unterkante der Steine machen


und müsste so nicht mehr die nackte folie sehen....


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo libsy,
das ist ein richtig toller Anfang für Deinen Teich ! Es freut mich sehr, dass Du ihn hier uns vorstellst !  Bitte nimm' das Gefrotzele Dir nicht so sehr zu Herzen, das waren m. M. nach sehr gute Tipps . Bleib' uns gewogen, und frage, wenn Dir etwas nicht klar ist. Erwarte als Antwort nicht mehr als eine persönliche Meinung. Da die meist von einem "Leidensgenossen"  ist, steckt meist ein wenig Wahrheit dahinter. Ich habe durch das Forum nur gelernt, und der Unterschied von meinem Teich heute zu meiner ersten Vorstellung entspricht fast dem, was Du uns am Anfang gezeigt hast. Auch katja ist noch am Erfahrungen sammeln mit ihrem neuen Teich... .


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*



> Auch katja ist noch am Erfahrungen sammeln mit ihrem neuen Teich



 an DEM teich ja, aber ist ja nicht der erste, also die grundlagen kenn ich


----------



## Joerg (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo  libsy,
herzlich Willkommen.
:Willkommen2

Dein neuer Teich sieht toll aus und du wirst viel Freude daran haben.
Der Filter ist aktuell sicher ausreichend aber viele wissen, wie stark sich Goldfische vermehren können, wenn es ihnen gut geht. 
Dann könnte irgendwann mal ein größerer nötig sein. Das hat aber sicher noch Zeit.


----------



## katja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*



> wie stark sich Goldfische vermehren können



oh ja, wie die karnickel!


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Rolf hat es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht 
'Gefrotzelt' hat aber vor allem Katja  aber egal... sie hat es ja nicht böse gemeint.

Wir (dazu zähle ich mich auch) haben uns zwar mit einigen Tipps geäussert, haben sie aber etwas zu lapsig rübergebracht.

Also... jetzt mit etwas mehr ernst...


Hallo libsy,
willkommen im Forum.
Wäre schön, wenn wir Dich mit Deinem Vornamen ansprechen könnten 

Mir, und auch Katja, ist aufgefallen, dass Deine Teichfolie irgendwie direkt in der Erde verschwindet.
Wie lang ist denn die Teichfolie da noch und wie schaut es auf der Seite aus, wo die Steine liegen?
Hättest Du da genug reserven um die Kante der Folie ggf. zwischen Steinen nach oben zu stellen?
Damit würdest Du nämlich eine Kappilarsperre herstellen und Dir würde das Wasser nicht unkontrolliert aus dem Teich 'wandern'.
Dadurch wäre es auch möglich, dass Du den Wasserstand etwas erhöhst, damit es eben bis zu den Steinen geht und die restliche sichtbare Teichfolie Unterwasser ist.

PS:das mit dem frotzeln fällt Katja anscheinend leicht...


----------



## katja (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

ach was, ihr kennt mich noch nicht, wenn ich frotzel, das sieht gaaanz anders aus 

so, wie es auf dem foto aussieht, ist da genug folie, um die kapillarsperre wie andreas sie beschreibt zu "bauen". neben dem möglichen wasserverlust, wäre dann, bei höherem wasserstand deine folie auch besser geschützt, vor uv-strahlung oder eis im winter. denk drüber nach libsy, bevor du das ufer fertig gestaltest 

dann noch hinter die hochgestellte folie, nah an den steinen ein paar schöne gräser und andere pflanzen, und ich kann mir es richtig schön vorstellen mit den steinen ringsum.
die form des teiches gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. 

was mich noch interessieren würde: sind diese groben kiesel im ganzen teich verteilt? und hast du alle pflanzen in töpfen?
wegen dem noch nicht grünen __ pfeilkraut, warte noch ein wenig, das kommt wahrscheinlich noch :?


----------



## libsy (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Ich bin ein ER  und 46 Jahre alt und mein Name ist Gerd.
Kapilallarsperre, also ich habe darum wie einen kleinen Graben gemacht, die Folie darein und dann so zugebuddelt, dass man die Folie nicht mehr sieht. Hoffe das versteht jemand.

Nein, unten sind kleine Kieselsteine. 
Ja, ich habe alle in diesen Pflanzkörben.
Kann man das auch anders machen?


----------



## pema (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo Gerd,
das du den Teichrand so gestaltest hast, kann ich gut verstehen. In vielen Teichbüchern wird zum Thema: 'Kappilarsperre' genau so ein Querschnittsbild gezeigt. Warum...keine Ahnung

Ich habe mich seinerzeit regelrecht mit meinem Freund gefetzt deswegen...ich wollte ihm nicht glauben, dass eine Kappilarsperre einfach nur aus dem senkrecht über Erdniveau stehenden Folienrand besteht (wenn ich mich jetzt richtig ausgedrückt habe).
Das schöne daran ist ja auf jeden Fall, dass man diese 1,0mm der Folie gut kaschieren kann

Viele Pflanzen wachsen besser in einem Geschmisch aus 1 Teil Lehm und 2 Teilen Sand. Die Pflanzkörbe müssen vor der Befüllung z.B. mit Zeitungspapier ausgelegt werden...sonst verflüchtigt sich das Gemisch auf den Grund des Teiches

petra


----------



## katja (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

hallo gerd 

eine kapillarsperre bekommst du, wenn du die folie am rand senkrecht aufstellst und davor und dahinter mit steinen fixierst. dahinter kannst du auch erde aufschütten, dann sollte die folie halt noch nen cm oben rausschauen.
so bekämst du eben den wasserstand ordentlich höher, die steine vor der folie könnten dann zur hälfte im wasser sitzen und du siehst keine folie mehr am rand.
ist aber nicht nur optisch besser, so kann dir das wasser nicht so schnell aus dem teich laufen oder umgekehrt kann dir der rasen etc. nicht in den teich wachsen und ihn "leertrinken".
würde ich an deiner stelle auf jeden fall noch ändern.

kies, ob groß oder klein ist nicht so wirklich das wahre. es setzt sich mit der zeit unheimlich viel schmodder usw. dazwischen ab, den du schier nicht rausbekommst.
als bodengrund und gleichzeitig pflanzgrund eignet sich lehmhaltiger sand sehr gut (entweder in der kiesgrube oder spielsand aus dem baumarkt).

pflanzen im topf ist einerseits geschmacksache, andererseits ist es bei manchen sinnig, sie im zaum zu halten, damit sie nicht den ganzen teich zuwuchern. aber die meisten entfalten sich einfach schöner, wenn sie direkt in o.g. sand gepflanzt werden (ich finde es optisch auf jeden fall schöner und natürlicher ohne töpfchen).

so, was packst du nun zuerst an?


----------



## libsy (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Erst mal werde ich die Kapillarsperre erneuern.
Also wenn ich es richtig nun verstanden habe. Einfach die Folie am Rand hochstellen und gut. Richtig?


----------



## katja (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

schau mal in diesem thread, beitrag 2 und 6 von annett, da ist es mit skizze erklärt 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34808/?q=kapillarsperre


----------



## libsy (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Kleines Update mal von meinem Teich.


----------



## lissbeth66 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Klasse sieht das aus, da hat sich ja richtig was getan, Ufermatten gesetzt, Kapillarsperre gebaut, Pflanzkoerbe fast alle weg und die Ufermatte bewächst ja auch schon.

Das sieht sehr natürlich aus und gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Springmaus (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo,

 richtig Klasse !!!

Wir haben die Ufermatte fast zu gleichen Zeit bekommen  meine sieht auch so aus1

Ich habe letzte Wochen bei einem Teich die Ufermatte gesehen die vor 2 Jahren bepflanzt

wurde  super toll! Mansieht nix mehr von der Matte nur Blumen ganz toll


----------



## Tom1402 (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Hallo Gerd,

da hast du dir ja einen feinen Teich gezaubert 

Ich Teichneuling werde mich auch mal mit dem Thema Ufermatte beschäftigen.

Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber sicher auch eine Kostenfrage 

Liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## libsy (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Danke für die positiven Meinungen

@Tom1402 Natürlich kostet die Ufermatte eine Kleinigkeit. Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Würde sie immer wieder kaufen. Das Geld lohnt sich.
Habe auch __ Pfennigkraut drauf gepflanzt. Mittlerweise ist es gut angewachsen und irgendwann ist sicher alles zugewachsen.


----------



## libsy (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Gartenteich.*

Wieder mal ein kleines Update von meinem Teich.
Langsam wächst er zu, Was ich auch gelernt habe, nun im zweiten Teichjahr. Mit den Pflanzen muss man Geduld haben. Am Anfang sah es auch spärlich aus, nun wuchert alles immer mehr.
Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Nur trüb ist der Teich im Moment.


----------

